# Purple Wooly Bugger



## willietwobears (Sep 11, 2003)

Last year a fellow fisherman gave me a purple fly that looked a lot like a Wooly, crossed with an Egg Sucking Leach. (I was supposed to copy it) But instead, I hooked several fish befor loosing it to a snag. Does this sound like a farmillar fly, and does anyone have the recipe?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sounds like an ESL in purple. Alot of people like to tie these with bunny strips instead of chenille.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree, it sounds like an ESL. I'll tell you one thing, a purple bodied/o.cheese egged ESL is deadly on spring steelhead.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Pretty good for salmon also. I've heard them called bunny leeches and lazer leeches before.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't get into the funky colors too much. Dark and drab has always been most consistant for me, but a purple leach w./ a hot pink egg is one of the flie's I ALWAYS have in my box while steelhead fishing. I've been going toward more the bunny strip style as gunrod spoke of. Cheap and easy. Good luck.

Al


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rusty Gates taught my daughter to tie a purple bugger he said he had much success with. I believe he called it a Wino. This was several years ago, you might want to give him a call.


----------



## GunnerDonn (Oct 27, 2003)

Both the ESL and wooley booger/worm are great flies and and big fish catchers. I've had extemely good luck with the dark olive for night fishing but found all black is very good as well. The purple for some reason are also good and have had very good success with them out west.


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by willietwobears _
> *Last year a fellow fisherman gave me a purple fly that looked a lot like a Wooly, crossed with an Egg Sucking Leach. (I was supposed to copy it) But instead, I hooked several fish befor loosing it to a snag. Does this sound like a farmillar fly, and does anyone have the recipe? *


I am one of the "new guys" and don't know much yet but I can post the recipe's for a couple from the book "Steelhead Dreams" if you think it is ok.
One is Schimdt's Steelhead Woolybugger and the other is Schmidt's Egg Sucking Leech.


----------



## willietwobears (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't know if posting the recipe from the book is kosher, but I will check it out from that reference if not. Thanks a bunch.
WTB's


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

My favorite ESL is a purple body with a chartruese head, size 8. Haven't had much success with ESL's until last fall.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

My favorite ESL is a weighted black body wrapped with purple with a red head with a little crystal flash on the tail. A close second is all black with a chartruese head and again a strip of crystal flash. I also like the size 8 but have had problems with hooks straightening so i like 6's and 4's. A good trick i have learned is to snell on your own yarn on a wooly bugger. The way i go through flies this really helps.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

The woolies you boys are talking about have worked great for me also. However, for those of you who fish summer runs, and the real early salmon in July and August, try tying them with a red tail. This fly is deadly at Tippy, the little river, and the PM. I haven't tried it on the Ausable yet.


----------

